# I'm hooked on this Trail Mix...



## Phil (Aug 15, 2006)

I just picked up a bag of "Sam's Choice Cajun Trail Mix" at Wal-Mart grocery store. It's a blend of spicy peanuts, butter toffee peanuts, sesame sticks, toasted corn, honey sesame sticks and almonds. It took a lot of will power to put'em down. I can't believe they are that good. If you have them at your next party, better buy several bags.


----------



## licia (Aug 15, 2006)

We bought some on a road trip. I just saw the bag with about a tablespoon left.  I suppose DH enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 15, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> I just picked up a bag of "Sam's Choice Cajun Trail Mix" at Wal-Mart grocery store. It's a blend of spicy peanuts, butter toffee peanuts, [highlight]sesame sticks[/highlight], toasted corn, honey sesame sticks and almonds. It took a lot of will power to put'em down. I can't believe they are that good. If you have them at your next party, better buy several bags.


What are sesame sticks?


----------



## Phil (Aug 15, 2006)

*Well,*



			
				skilletlicker said:
			
		

> What are sesame sticks?


They are kind of like small pretzel sticks only insted of salt, they have sesame seeds.


----------

